# Photos that inspire you



## vroom_skies

Post a photo that inspires you.
This has to be mine:
http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1797064893&context=set-72157602739425924&size=l

Bob


----------



## skidude




----------



## Ben

^^ooh! my next wallpaper


----------



## skidude

Halian said:


> ^^ooh! my next wallpaper



It's mine currently also. I love the northern lights, they are so captivating.


----------



## speedyink

This one at the moment


----------



## Kabu

This one inspires me.  I'm not sure what draws me, but it is strong....


----------



## bass76

Milford Sound in New Zealand.  Those mountains are much bigger than they look.


----------

